# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  استفسار لحبايبي في الاردن الغالي علينا

## فيصل الحب

انا شاب سعودي وارغب دراسه قسم القانون دراسه عن بعد لعدم تفرغي للاقامه في عمان   ..... ممكن احد يفيدني ؟؟!! :SnipeR (39):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اتوقع انه مابصير عن بعد او مافي بالجامعات الاردنيه ،، 

توقع لا اكثر ،،

----------


## فيصل الحب

شكرا على الايضاح بس شو هو التعليم الالكتروني الموجود في مواقع الجامعات لانو حاب ادرس هالتخصص حبا فيه مو مشان الشغل وهيك وبنفس الوقت[عندي مشاغل ومابقدر اسكن بعمان     اللهجه الاردنيه عندي تمام مش هيك ولا  :Emb3(1):

----------

